# Simington grinder



## alderman (Sep 8, 2019)

Going to try doing some square grinding. Will pick up a Simington grinder tomorrow. 
Any tips or advice would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Sep 8, 2019)

Lots of light, depending on condition of your eyes a good set of glasses go a long way with finding your corner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hansen (Sep 15, 2019)

alderman said:


> Going to try doing some square grinding. Will pick up a Simington grinder tomorrow.
> Any tips or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested in hearing how the square grinding endeavor goes for you. I'd like to do it as well, but it seems a little daunting.


----------

